# Best sander/vac combo



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm sick of what we have. What do you recommend?


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Your bailing on Fein?

Festool is the obvious 'other'. Don't have one, but I really like how the filtration system (dust deputy) and vacuum fit together. Stackable also! (my greatest beef with Fein is the shape)


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

vermontpainter said:


> I'm sick of what we have. What do you recommend?


Festoool ...I've got the 5" orbital they have...I've got the midi dust extractor but they have just come up with a better design..They are all hepa filtered now with better bags...Just got an email today.

Festool CT MINI & MIDI models get an upgrade.

Continuing to raise the bar in performance, Festool has made some improvements to the CT MINI and MIDI. New units will come standard with a HEPA filter factory installed and the new self-cleaning filter bags that were introduced last year in the CT 26 and CT 36.And, the best part... the price remains unchanged.

New for October 2011 - The CT 48 Dust Extractor.

This time last year, we were announcing the introduction of the new CT 26 and CT 36 Dust Extractors which incorporate numerous upgrades from the previous models of Festool Dust Extractors. Now, we're introducing the newest and largest Dust Extractor in our CT family, the new CT 48 (584 084) coming October 2011. If you need lots of capacity, this behemoth is for you!

What are the new features of the CT 26, CT 36 and CT 48?

So, you're probably interested in knowing what's new about the new CT models. They feature HEPA filtration, variable suction control, tool-triggered operation, SysDock tool storage capabilities, an antistatic hose and many of the other common features that you've come to expect from the Festool's industry leading dust extractors. For a complete list of features, visit our website.

One new, and very unique, feature is the innovative self-cleaning filter bags. If you've used other dust extractors, you may have experienced the issue of fine dust particles becoming caked to the inner lining of the vacuum bag. Festool has solved this problem by creating a filter bag from a fleece material that is designed to collapse and expand as the power is cycled on the dust extractor. This causes the dust cake to break up and disperse to the bottom of the bag.

The advantage is that there is no loss of suction as the bag fills up, which is the case with other manufacturer's models. Clogging of the filter bag can also create unnecessary strain on the motor and lead to premature failure, a costly repair or replacement.

Save instantly with package deals on any Festool Dust Extractor!*
Festool strongly promotes the importance of dust extraction when working with power tools. For this reason, you can save instantly on the purchase of a Festool Dust Extractor when bundled with a Festool power tool of your choice. Please visit your Festool dealer of choice for complete details. Some restrictions apply. Packages not available in some combinations.

* Package discounts only available in the United States, at participating Festool dealers.

Buy with Confidence.

Buy with the confidence of knowing that if you are not completely satisfied with your Festool purchase, you can return it to your place of purchase for a full, no-questions-asked refund within 30 days. Festool power tools are covered by a comprehensive three year limited warranty. See our website for terms and conditions.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, I was sanding a 1.5" piece of wood with a festool ro and vac while watching the dust fall down an inch or two and then get sucked up intuo the sander. Since the sander was wider than the trim, it did not catch everything but was interesting to watch.

Earlier this week, I was also sanding with the festool and an employee was using the porter cable. We swapped and he liked the festool much better. He felt the festool with 180 was sanding spackle down faster than the pc with 120. Too many variable to be certain though, mainly vac on festool, not pc, and different kinds of paper.

I can also hook up my multi master to the vac as well.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

DeanV said:


> Well, I was sanding a 1.5" piece of wood with a festool ro and vac while watching the dust fall down an inch or two and then get sucked up intuo the sander. Since the sander was wider than the trim, it did not catch everything but was interesting to watch.
> 
> Earlier this week, I was also sanding with the festool and an employee was using the porter cable. We swapped and he liked the festool much better. He felt the festool with 180 was sanding spackle down faster than the pc with 120. Too many variable to be certain though, mainly vac on festool, not pc, and different kinds of paper.
> 
> ...


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Feins are good, but we are seeing some odd things as they age. And some pain in the ace as far as compatability with sanders. 

So, if Fes is the other choice, dont they have a bunch of sanders and multiple vacs? I know they are big with woodworkers, but which of their sanders and vacs are best suited to paint and finish prep?

(Josey, your answer is duly noted, thanks!)

I am going to let pt guide me to a purchasing decision.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

JoseyWales said:


> Festoool ...I've got the 5" orbital they have...I've got the midi dust extractor but they have just come up with a better design..They are all hepa filtered now with better bags...Just got an email today.
> 
> Festool CT MINI & MIDI models get an upgrade.
> 
> ...


Josey

What is the model # of the sander you have? They appear to have several.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

JoseyWales said:


> DeanV said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I was sanding a 1.5" piece of wood with a festool ro and vac while watching the dust fall down an inch or two and then get sucked up intuo the sander. Since the sander was wider than the trim, it did not catch everything but was interesting to watch.
> ...


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

vermontpainter said:


> JoseyWales said:
> 
> 
> > What types of tasks is the multi master handy for?
> ...


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

All the sander I have are great. Vacs vary mostly by size. Since you are not really using it as a shop vac, but you can, capacity is not a big deal. Mainly is holding dust.

Rotex 125 is a must have for a multipurpose sander, direct drive mode and ro mode.

I also have the 125 size finish sander and ro sander. The have rather small diameter orbits so they finish sand nicely.

I see a couple more sanders in the future.

Main down side? Accessories for the vac are ridiculously expensive.

I like all the sand paper options of different grit types and that they tell you what each kind is best for.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

DeanV said:


> All the sander I have are great. Vacs vary mostly by size. Since you are not really using it as a shop vac, but you can, capacity is not a big deal. Mainly is holding dust.
> 
> Rotex 125 is a must have for a multipurpose sander, direct drive mode and ro mode.
> 
> ...


I am considering pulling the trigger, like right now, on a 90, 125 and 150. It appears to me that these three sanders would cover the majority of types of tasks. Thoughts?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Also looking closely at the 400 series and the 115 aggressive rotary. Any experience with these?


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

This doesn't play into a system like Festool but I've bought a few sanders this year, Bosche and this little Porter Cable. 

http://toolsandmore.us/ProductImages/portercable/pc1226/371K.jpg

For the weight and price that little PC is great for aggressive removal of something in the palm of your hand. I prefer a belt over orbital in many situations and this thing doesn't kill you like a regular belt sander.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I like the Bosch ro sanders. Right up until we kill them.


----------



## StevenH (Sep 7, 2009)

Have you guys ever connect a non festool sander to their vacuum?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Rotex RO 125 FEQ: Aggressive enough for major removal, flip a switch and it is good for finish sanding as well. A little heavy for finish only use, but its flexibility makes it very handy. Good for exterior work and interior.

RAS 115.04 E Rotary Sander: If I do a1800's church with lead paint I priced out for two phases in 2012 and 2013, I would pick up a couple of these.

ETS 125 RO: Most used over all sander for prep sanding. I do not always send it out into NC jobs though. I tend to save it for higher end ones. Weird, I know, but I am trying to keep the festools overspray free for a while yet.

RTS 400: I use this one almost as much as the 125 ro, maybe a bit more since it sands tightly into corners. Great for Wainscot panel, can fit it on ripped MDF edges to smooth those things up nicely. The pad is crisper on the edges than my Porter cable finish sander so it sanders in tight better. I like the rectangular shape as opposed to a standard square shape.

The Rotex 90 dx is very high on my list of future purchased. I would probably use it for sanding I use the multi-master for now. Need to see the head size and shape of the delta head in person to be certain.

Multi-master: I really mainly use it as a detail sander. I have used some of the cutting attachements, but that goes slow for what I have tried it for. It works, I like it, but I do not consider it a must have tool. Especially since there are other options out there for half the cost now that seems decent.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

DeanV said:


> Rotex RO 125 FEQ: Aggressive enough for major removal, flip a switch and it is good for finish sanding as well. A little heavy for finish only use, but its flexibility makes it very handy. Good for exterior work and interior.
> 
> RAS 115.04 E Rotary Sander: If I do a1800's church with lead paint I priced out for two phases in 2012 and 2013, I would pick up a couple of these.
> 
> ...


I'm looking at all of these, and also considering the two linear sanders. I'm so ordering.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> I'm looking at all of these, and also considering the two linear sanders. I'm so ordering.


you so hooorny...


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

StevenH said:


> Have you guys ever connect a non festool sander to their vacuum?


Just the fein multimaster. It comes with an adapter that works. I have not tried a Porter cable or other RO sander. I should though, just have not messed around with it.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

StevenH said:


> Have you guys ever connect a non festool sander to their vacuum?


yes...I use my Porter cable drywall sander when I have massive sanding to do...

The hose hooks up perfect to my midi.

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Porter-Cable-Sander-Pro-Packs/Porter-Cable-Drywall-Sander


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Any other thoughts? Trying to make a purchase decision before my wife catches on and shuts it all down.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I am calling her right now on behalf of all the guys that bought proshots and snuck them home!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Almost picked up the Rotex 90, but the store was still closed when I drove by. Could have used it on today's job.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

DeanV said:


> Almost picked up the Rotex 90, but the store was still closed when I drove by. Could have used it on today's job.


My order is in. The RO 90 is on in it. I so totally can't wait. Hopefully this marks the end of all the broken down Bosch's and ragged old Dewalts we have.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

If you do not like them, I will trade you my proshot for one


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

DeanV said:


> If you do not like them, I will trade you my proshot for one


I have enough Proshots and not enough good other tools!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

We all expect a "Vermont Acid Test Review" on that.

My bro, the woodworker, is sold on *FESTOOL*. If I can put just ONE ***** in that armor, my life's revenge is complete :thumbup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

daArch said:


> We all expect a "Vermont Acid Test Review" on that.
> 
> My bro, the woodworker, is sold on *FESTOOL*. If I can put just ONE ***** in that armor, my life's revenge is complete :thumbup:


I have pumps full of citralic, oxalic and muriatic ready to go.


----------



## O'Brien (Feb 24, 2011)

vermontpainter said:


> Feins are good, but we are seeing some odd things as they age. And some pain in the ace as far as compatability with sanders.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Scott, what issues have you been experiencing with the Feins as they age?
> ...


----------

